# JAVA MOSS!!!!



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

just got some java moss, tyed it to my driftwood, LOOKS AMAZING, tyed tight. how fast does it grow?Does it spread fast?how can I make it do these things faster?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been told to not tie the moss too tightly to the wood, or else the moss is gonna turn brown... it needs to ''breath''...


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

woops, I'll see what happens, if it starts tuning brown ill cut the string


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how much light do you have on it? any co2 or ferts?

you can also break them in half to make smaller chunks


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

regular floresent lights no co2 stuff I heard its bad for the fish


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

what lights should I get?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Seamus Spencer said:


> regular floresent lights no co2 stuff I heard its bad for the fish


only if you go outside the limits. Co2 helps the plants a lot which will produce more O2 which is good for the fish. But you are right it is bad for the fish if OVER DONE.


----------

